# My pup is a mystery...



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

For 17 months, I have had a terror of a puppy. He is full of energy all the time, doesn't respond well to training, can't be trusted alone, etc.

At some point in the last two weeks his behavior changed. I don't know if it was the rabies vaccine he got (12 days ago), the warm weather we're having where I can leave the windows open, or what... but he's turned in to the puppy I've always hoped he would (eventually) be!

He's had 8 days now of being loose in the house with no damage. One day he relocated a shoe, but did not chew it up. He's alone for a good four hours at a time, but he apparently behaves.

On our runs, he went from always eager to run fast, to being dragged home the last three miles. He doesn't look unhappy or anything, he just lags behind and lets me lead the way... and doesn't really want to speed up. Still, we manage a 6:30 mile pace. This is the only behavior change I would give back... I like running fast!

Today I was worried because I was going to have to leave him and not take him on my run so that I could go faster. I came back an hour later and he was curled up on the couch by the door waiting for me. He didn't even get up when I opened the door, he just waited for me to come pet him on the couch!

I've even managed to let him sleep in the bed a night or two. Normally he'll get up and bark a lot at noises outside or lunge at the cat when the cat comes on the bed. This morning I woke up with a Vizsla next to me under the covers and a cat between my legs, just like it should be 

I don't know what's caused these changes, but I feel like now I have the perfect puppy! I sure hope it lasts!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, it sounds to me like Kobi is growing up... Congratulations!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

My Sam is 13 months old but Tony, my previous dog, GSD, went form out of control full of energy to placid and lovable, overnight. At about his second birthday. I thought he was broken or sick so I vet checked him. The vet couldn't stop laughing, even the bill was funny....$1 ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hopefully it may be permanent, but don't count your Vizslas before they hatch Kobi  

If it is a natural change, you still need to keep an eye out when Kobi gets to about 3 years of age. A lot of Vizslas can go through a 2nd puppyhood per se`. I have a friend with two V's and he had to send his off to Alpha dog training (Boot camp for dogs) to settle them back down. He's well off and apparently they destroyed several items of rather expensive and difficult to acquire furniture.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I know that in my case Gunnr settled down seemingly overnite. She was a nut case, and now is very mellow. Could be the case with Kobi also.

I am a little concerned about the sudden drop off in energy output. You shouldn't ever be able to keep a pace Kobi can't match with little effort. A 6:30 mile is not much more than a fast walk for him.
I might think about some blood work up there, and maybe a quick check at the Vets. 
Gunnr mellowed out mentally, but she can still cut loose and run.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Gunnr said:


> I know that in my case Gunnr settled down seemingly overnite. She was a nut case, and now is very mellow. Could be the case with Kobi also.
> 
> I am a little concerned about the sudden drop off in energy output. You shouldn't ever be able to keep a pace Kobi can't match with little effort. A 6:30 mile is not much more than a fast walk for him.
> I might think about some blood work up there, and maybe a quick check at the Vets.
> Gunnr mellowed out mentally, but she can still cut loose and run.


Well, we normally run six miles. So it is a decent distance. You are right though, it's a pace and distance he can handle. He just isn't as enthusiastic to go even faster like he used to be. It used to be that when we would turn around, he would go a little crazy and try speed up on the way home. Now he lags behind a bit. My only guess is he's saving energy in case I take him on another 10 miler 

I also changed his food to Natura Evo Red Meat (from Blue Buffalo Wilderness). He seems to really love the new stuff, so I don't think that is it. I think something has just changed for him mentally when it comes to running. Even after me "dragging" him home, he'll be eager for a game of fetch... even after a 10 miler!

Oh and I didn't go into detail on the weather change earlier, but it literally went from like 30s-40s all the time to 70+ for an entire week. That's why I think the heat may have a little to do with it. Last time we ran 10 miles, I stopped four times so he could play in the creek, just in case. And then we came home and played fetch :


----------

